# match bookings 2013



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all i am now taking match bookings for the forthcoming fishing season, at a variety of venues in central pt.
the matches will run june through november and possibly beyond the winter period if numbers are sufficient enough.
pm me with contact details or for more info, all queries,questions etc will be responded to, asap.
happy fishing!!!!.


----------

